# Link to Schwinn Speedo Rebuild Question Thread



## SailorMac (Aug 30, 2011)

I was sure if I should post this question in All Things Schwinn or over here.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?17719-Schwinn-Speedo-Rebuild-Question&p=88797#post88797


----------

